# PLC Diagrama de escaleras secuencia de lamparas



## Alexslash (Mar 28, 2013)

Tengo un diagrama de escalera, realizado en el software LADSIM que me realiza lo siguiente prenden y apagan 4 salidas al mismo tiempo, en este caso pues serian 4 lamparas, pero con la condición de que solo debe ser realizado con flags(banderas), no puedo ocupar elementos del software como latch,unlatch,timers, todo debe ser a fuerza con flags, lo que estoy batallando es que se haga la secuencia al activar el botón se prende y se apaga una lampara, y asi secuencialmente con las otras lamparas, anexo un archivo zip donde incluye un bloc de notas donde esta el diagrama de escalera, y también el archivo .lld de mi programa en el software ladsim, esta es mi idea que tengo.


----------



## koin (Mar 28, 2013)

No sé si entendí bien,
lo que quieres es que cada vez que se presiona el botón, prenda una lampara a la vez y en secuencia?


----------



## Alexslash (Mar 28, 2013)

si efectivamente, asi es, presionar el botón, prenda una lampara a la vez y en secuencia


----------



## koin (Mar 28, 2013)

Aquí te doy una solución en la imagen, es una secuencia de la siguiente forma:
Botón1   Lampara1   Lampara2   Lampara3   Lampara4
1               0               0              0             0
0               1               0              0             0

1               1               0              0             0
0               0               1              0             0

1               0               1              0             0
0               0               0              1             0

1               0               0              1             0
0               0               0              0             1

1               0               0              0             1    //a partir de aqui se repite el ciclo
0               1               0              0             0


----------



## Alexslash (Mar 28, 2013)

muchas gracias por la asesoria


----------



## Alexslash (Mar 28, 2013)

Oye ya aprovechando un poco la asesoria, una ultima duda, es que mira tengo otro que ya lo hize, y haz de cuenta que lo tengo de que activo B1 y y se activa mi L1 (lampara), despues activo B2 se apaga L1 y se prende L2, aplasto B2 sin haber activado B1 y se prende mi L2, y ya intente algunas maneras de hacer la siguiente condicion, hasta que no haya activado B1, B2 solamente funcionara, me encuentro yo mismo practicando plc, y  vi algunos ejercicios de internet que estoy haciendo para aprender.
B1B2
1 0 0 0 0
L1L2
1  0 0 0

B1B2
0 1 0 0 0
L1L2
0 1 0 0 0

te anexo el bloc de notas donde esta el diagrama de escalera.


----------



## koin (Mar 29, 2013)

Le hice unas pequenias modificaciones a tu diagrama, no estoy seguro si funciona como lo quieres hacer. Esta muy bien que practiques, suerte y saludos.
(Adjunto el archivo .txt)


----------

